# ABT supplies



## bleedred (Jul 9, 2009)

Where can I get an ABT rack and corer?


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 9, 2009)

Just ordered mine today from Cabelas. They got both. And three sizes of racks.


----------



## ocsnapper (Jul 9, 2009)

Try looking in this thread lots of advice and links


----------



## morkdach (Jul 9, 2009)

check this out.
http://www.irondesert.com/


----------



## smokeguy (Jul 9, 2009)

Got mine from Bass Pro Shops.


----------



## rivet (Jul 10, 2009)

My wife got mine from here...  http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/cw449/index.cfm

but you can also find a 36-holer here.... http://www.amazon.com/King-Kooker-36.../dp/B001LF3SV6

Or you can get cool State-Shaped ones here...http://texascowboymetalart.com/Metal...oasterRack.htm

Good luck!


----------



## ellymae (Jul 10, 2009)

Got my racks from Cabelas and I use a veggie peeler for a corer. You really don't need anything but a knife and some toothpicks if you boat them. Often times I find peppers I get are too big and won't fit in the rack. In fact, I can't remember the last time I used a rack...


----------

